# Western Montana



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anyone have information on the WMRC trial this weekend?? I know the DJ is 85 but with no running order, it is hard to know when to be there. ;-)


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

jazztime said:


> Does anyone have information on the WMRC trial this weekend?? I know the DJ is 85 but with no running order, it is hard to know when to be there. ;-)


Anna, the running orders for all trials this weekend are posted. http://www.theretrievernews.com/uploads/5/0/1/0/50103541/western_montana.pdf


----------



## Carol Sealock (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting Sharon!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open and Qual are on state lands off of Hwy 212, the road from Hwy 93 to Charlo. Turn west off 83 at the flashing light. Open is on the north side, Qual on the south.

Starting number in the Open is 16.

Florence


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to second series Qualifying (18 dogs) -

1,2,8,9,12,13,14,15,16,17,20,22,23,24,25,26,27,28

The land blind was scrapped and the Qual will resume tomorrow with a double blind at 8:00 down towards Olson Road off 93. Watch for signs. Pros are requested to go to the Qualifying first before going to the Open.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Callbacks to the Open 2nd:

3, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 27, 30, 31, 33, 34, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 53, 54, 55, 58, 59, 60, 62, 65, 66, 67, 69

Dog #53 will start. Test dog at 8:30


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying scrapped their land blind. Will start at 8:00 am at the ponds on Olson Road.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the results. It is much appreciated


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to fourth series Qualifying (10 dogs) -

2,12,13,14,20,22,23,24,26,28

Leigh Larsen and Barney White asked me to pass on their thanks for all the help they are getting to set up the trial. They are very grateful.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to third series Open (25 dogs) -

5,6,10,16,17,18,19,23,30,38,40,41,43,44,45,46,49,53,54,55,58,59,66,67,69


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to second series Amateur (31 dogs) -

4,6,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,21,23,25,27,28,31,35,37,41,44,46,47,50,53,56,57,59,60,61


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Qualifying results -

1st Ruby - McAfee/Fangsrud
2nd Sophie - Rehmet/Erhardt
3rd Rip - Randazzo/Taylor
4th Windy - Heard
RJ Cruiser - Pampy
J's Shiner - van der Lee
Abby - Swanson/Madore

Congrats to all!

Unofficial callbacks to third series Derby (13 dogs) -

2,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur ran a double land blind with poison bird mark in the late afternoon starting with Dog #9 and stopped judging at Dog #37. The test dog will run tomorrow morning at 7:30 and the blind will continue with Dog #41. There are a little over an hour's worth of dogs left to run. There may be some conflicts with the Open so there may be some shuffling of the running order to accomodate those.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Callbacks to Open 4th, 14 dogs back:

16, 19, 23, 30, 38 (starts), 41, 43, 45, 46, 54, 55, 59, 66, 69 

Test dog 8 am sharp on same Marsh Creek Pond


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to third series Amateur (21 dogs) -

4,10,11,14,18,19,21,23,28,37,41,44,46,47,50,53,56,57,59,60,61


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Unofficial Open results. 
First: FC Carson. O: Wheeler. H: Erhardt
Second: FC AFC Rosie MH. O: Woodyard. H: Erhardt (qualified for National Open)
Third: Tab MH. OH: Arnold
Fourth: Cruise. O: Hacker. H: Taylor
RJ: FC AFC CFC CAFC Maddie. OH: Addlington
JAMS: 
Abby. OH: Morrison.
FC AFC Tucker. O: Sullivan. H: Remien
Max. OH: Speer
Zack. O: Kiehn. H: Erhardt
HRCH Buddy MH. O: Smith. H: Erhardt


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Unofficial derby results

First - # 13. Elliott. Karen Young. 

2nd - # Roxy. # 7. Don Remien

Third - # 4. Lazer. Tom Hartle

Fourth - # 9. Grace. Patty Kiernan

RJ - # 11. Marsh Monster. Florence Sloane

JAM - # 8. Piper. Art Rourke


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to fourth series Amateur (14 dogs) -

11,14,18,19,21,23,28,37,41,46,47,50,53,59


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Placements:

1st - #11 Pekisko's Real Steel o/John & Sharon van der Lee, h/John van der Lee
2nd - #19 Jazztime Trips Matte Finish o/h/Ron Adlington
3rd - #28 World Famous Emasculator-SheMale o/h/Lanse Brown
4th - #59 World Famous Rosa Barks o/h/Lanse Brown
RJ - #37 Arnold's Burly Skidmark o/h/ Rick Arnold
Jams - 14, 18, 21, 23, 46, 47, 50 53


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Way to go John. Sharon will have to pull her boot staps up


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Good job with the chocolates Rick!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Russ said:


> Amateur Placements:
> 
> 1st - #11 Pekisko's Real Steel o/John & Sharon van der Lee, h/John van der Lee
> 2nd - #19 Jazztime Trips Matte Finish o/h/Ron Adlington
> ...


At first glance I just assumed this was another win for Rusty and Sharon, no it's Rocky and John! Congrats John, you guys have had a great year. Congrats to Rick, Lanse and Ron as well. Bummer Gus broke on that first series, that was a really nice test that I would have loved to run.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

John Robinson said:


> At first glance I just assumed this was another win for Rusty and Sharon, no it's Rocky and John! Congrats John, you guys have had a great year. Congrats to Rick, Lanse and Ron as well. Bummer Gus broke on that first series, that was a really nice test that I would have loved to run.


Thank you John!


----------

